# Ford 3000 Hydraulic



## blohr (Apr 8, 2009)

Hate to ask, but inherited a Ford 3000 with a front end loader. The Hydraulics are real jumpy on the front. The rear seems fine. The front loader seems to have a pump up under the front and it's a ford loader. Can't find a model number to order a service manual. It seems to have enough fluid, but could I have a problem with the pump?


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

I would start by changing the hydralic filters out.


----------



## blohr (Apr 8, 2009)

*Filter*

Hey thanks for the info. I'll see if I can find it. Hopefully that and some fresh fluid will do the job.


----------

